# Problemas acentuação OpenOffice <RESOLVIDO>

## mfdzerohour

Boa Tarde,

   Já fiz tudo que achei pelo no forum do gentoo e outras distribuições para conseguir fazer os acentos funcionarem, mas não funciona, só no OpenOffice.

   Vi que em alguns casos o ' Ç ' não funcionava, mas no meu caso funciona, mas os acentos É Â Â, etc... não! Já mechi nos locales, no make.conf e mesmo assim não funciona, acredito que o problema pode estar no meu make.conf e no gtk, apesar qu outras aplicações que usem o GTK funciona, usei como teste o aMSN e o aMule, e todos os acentos funcionam.

MAKE.CONF

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#Mirrors do Gentoo

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo "

#Aplicativos devem ser compilados com suporte a esses protocolos

USE="ogg alsa cdr dri dvb dvd dvdr gif gpm -gnome gtk java jpeg kde mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin png samba vcd vim-syntax X win32codecs symlink cairo bash-completion vram sdl opengl mmx mmx2 sse sse2 a52"

#Traducao dos aplicativos do Gentoo

LANG="pt_BR"

LINGUAS="pt_BR"

LANGUAGE="pt_BR"

MM_CHARSET="pt_BR"

LANG_ALL="pt_BR"#LANG=pt_BR.ISO8859-1

#LC_ALL=pt_BR.ISO8859-1

#LANGUAGE=pt_BR.ISO8859-1

#LOCALE=pt_BR.ISO8859-1

#MM_CHARSET=pt_BR.ISO8859-1

#export LANG LC_ALL LANGUAGE LOCALE MM_CHARSET

#Compialando oÃ kernel com suporte a minha placa de video

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"Last edited by mfdzerohour on Sun Jan 13, 2008 7:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## melloferraz

Ja' tentou deixar simples assim:

No MAKE.CONF:

LINGUAS="pt_BR"

e em /etc/env.d/02locale:

LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pt_BR.UTF-8"

Comigo sempre funcionou perfeitamente assim....

----------

## mfdzerohour

a sua ideía estava certa porém no arquivo errado, o certo seria em acrescente (ou substitua) as seguintes linhas no arquivo /etc/profile:

export LC_ALL=pt_BR

export LANG=pt_BR

Agora basta fazer logout e login novamente para que as alterações surtam efeito e os benditos acentos estejam funcionando no OpenOffice.

Pronto! Agora é desfrutar dessa excelente suíte para escritório.

----------

